# Townhouse Construction



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

I am looking for some contractors to bid on building a townhouse. I need a concrete contractor, plumbing contractor, and an electrical contractor. I have a set of plans and I will pull my own permits. Anybody interested in placing a bid email me at [email protected] and I will get you a set of plans. Townhouse is being built on Bayou Chico near Barrancas Bridge. 

Thanks,
Big Mike


----------



## cgharley (Jun 20, 2012)

If you need any steel beams, columns or any type welding for your construction, I am a certified welder with over (20) years experience. I offer shop and portable welding and have worked for several contractors in the Destin and Fort Walton Area. Feel free to contact me at (850) 527-2660


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

McElhany Electric does great work and they have been around for 30 years or better.

850-455-8116 ask for Tom.


----------

